# Cavs to host Celtics on opening night?



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Sources tell me Cavs will host Cetlcs to open the season on Oct. 27. Christmas Day: Cavs at Lakers in the afternoon on ABC, set your DVR.


http://twitter.com/pdcavsinsider


----------

